

Show HN: Electronic Paper Display + Bluetooth LE + Lithium Battery - javierluraschi
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/pixsso-the-smart-display

======
camhenlin
Why so small? I want a large eink display for text editing for long periods of
time

